# Insane Asylum/Hospital for Criminally Insane Theme Thread



## kmb123

I'm doing an insane asylum theme this year and have seen a few threads with questions regarding specific games, food, etc. but I figured it would be good to have a general thread for those of us that are going with this theme to exchange overall ideas. I can't lie, part of the reason for this thread is self serving…helps me to keep my ideas all in one place. 

Please forgive me if I'm not supposed to include links in the post. I tried to make sure all links included go directly to my pinterest page in hopes to not break any rules here. 

Here's what I have so far:

Food - 
Can't decide if I want to do the full "autopsy man" (courtesy of another HF member) :
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956842556/

or various body part themed platters like this one:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956842548/

Red Jello syringe shots:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956769928/

Yellow "pee" Jello shots in specimin cups:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956791463/


Interior Decor-

Patient/s facing corner in straight jacket:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956472010/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956743908/

Directional signs:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956472142/

For the bathroom:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956471946/

Old doctors bags & various old medical supplies:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956472075/

Apocothery jars with medical labels:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956743810/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/202662051956791433/


Games:
I'm still trying to fine tune this one…it's just a thought at this point. We have a large group of friends, many of whom don't know each other well so this is also meant to encourage folks to interact that may otherwise not. Sidenote - DH is 42 and I'm 39. Our friends are usually a pretty rowdy group, in an adult kind of way if that makes sense. i.e. Big drinkers/partiers but also responsible parents, gainfully employed etc. 

Crazy photo dare contest - 
There will be a posted list of "crazy/insane" things to do with a corresponding point amount (between 1 - 5) , and all participants must take a photo of themselves while completing the task. Obviously the more risqué the task, the more points. All participants must text me the photos as they take them and there will be a 10:00 p.m. cutoff time where I will tally up the points and award a prize. After the party I'll make a slideshow of all pics and email it to the guests. Figured it would be a fun keepsake of the night. 

Some of the things I'm thinking are:

Big smile selfie in garage blacklights (1 point)
Take a yellow urine jello shot (2 points) 
Compromising position with one of the props (3 points) 
Kiss a guest on the cheek you have never met (2 points)
Kiss a guest on the lips you have never met (5 points)
Dancing on the stripper pole (3 points) (yes, we do have one which only comes out in our backlight garage during our Halloween parties  )
…..you get the idea. 

Also, I plan to print out a customized Certificate of Insanity for each guest with their own individualized reason for being crazy to take home with them. We did something similar to this a few years back and people still talk about it. 

Things I'm still stumped on are food, more decor ideas, invites, and games/prizes. For those of you that are doing this theme, what are your ideas so far? I'd love to hear what everyone is planning!


----------



## offmymeds

I'm also doing this theme. You have some great ideas! 

I'm planning on using white sheets to line my garage and the hallway with. 
The garage area is going to be the "Activities" room. I usually have tables and chairs out here. I have puzzles and checkers that will be stacked up and game pieces will be scattered on the floor and tables. I have some old game boards that will go in the middle of some of the tables and I will have an old lady sitting in a rocker knitting. Of course the needles will be stuck in her and the yarn will be everywhere.








The hallway will be lined with sheets as well and I have a little girl who is sitting with her hands over her face. 








The laundry room, which connects the garage to the hallway will be the Dr. Office. I have medical books, skulls, posters, things in jars, case study books etc. to add to the office 

The living area will have an Admission office and it will have a patient that is undergoing some sort of "procedure" .....I will use the fireplace for all the instruments, machines etc. I will have a Dr. (of course) doing the procedure. I'm going to use my little creepy guy I used at my Carnevil party, just because I think it's funny.







I have an embalming machine made and I have tons of cables and tubes that will be hooked up to him..

The bathroom will be used as my "medicine" room. I have tons of those little cups that look like the ones they put little pills in at the hospital and boxes and gauze and other medical stuff to just set around.







I'm also thinking of using the bath tub for one of those "water treatments" where just the head is showing.

the stairway is going to be my "children's ward" . I have a Samara made and girl who will be climbing on the wall. I have a little boy made as well that will be sitting on the stairs looking out between the bars. He needs a little more work. 

The dining room and kitchen are my biggest problems.......I made some "wallpaper" for the dining room. I glued old papers and medical pictures to some brown paper, then added pictures of my guest from past parties to it. I still need to add some creepy sayings and more pages. I'm thing of tea dying some gauze and hanging some strips down, and again I'm using a white sheet to separate the dining and living room.
I made 4 panels of these








Your game sounds like FUN!! 
We are playing a, Have you had your meds Today? type game. Basically, if they want to paly they can. I'm going to put 20 medicine bottles in a basket or on a tray, and they have to pick one bottle. It will have a paper inside with a question or saying and they either get a "shot" or a prize or a gag gift. I'm doing it 3 times during the night. My Daughter loves to be the one to help so she will be carrying it around. 

I have my trophies made and I'm using a "warrant" looking folded paper with involuntary commitment paper to the "Westwind Asylum" for my invites. It's double sided and should not be much to mail. I was going to use little pill bottles or the syringe pens at first but had to go with the cheaper option due to mailing cost. 
I have some pictures in my album. 

Sorry for the long post......... 
Thanks for starting the thread and hopefully more people are dong this theme and we get lots of ideas!!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M dying!!! those pictures are GIGANTIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabnee

This sounds like a really cool theme! I can't wait to see all the pics!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love this thread. It will be amazing to have everything together. We did one for the fortune teller theme and it is wonderful.

Why not do the Winking Murder game with all the deaths having to have an insane or bizarre twist to them?

I will be following this because it is so much fun!

For one of the rooms I would have a skelly or prop being examined and bent over for a cavity search!!!

Lobatamy surgery founder pic

Insane Asylum Invitation

Eyeball box


I think a padded room or hallway could easily be made with the egg crate looking foam and is a must for this theme. This would be so much fun.

Padded walls or room


Room door sign

Sign about skeletons in closet

Weclome mat


Insanity Certificate

More insanity certificates

Pic of things taken from insane person's stomach

Boy getting lobotomy pics


----------



## kmb123

Holy cow offmymeds, you've been busy! I love the "wallpaper" and your creepy kneeling girl (she now lives on my interest page too!  ). What did you use for her pants?

Seeing all your awesome pics kinda lights a fire under my you know what! I was going to do this theme last year but bailed because I ran out of time. Only thing I have done from last year is purchased a wheelchair and stenciled some hospital gowns for my Walgreens skeletons with "Forsyth County Insane Asylum". Now I'm rethinking the hospital gown idea after seeing how cool the all white looks on your girl. I better get to work! 

printersdevil, THANK YOU for all those links! I especially like the door sign…it will be perfect for our party since it's usually loud and people seem to trickle in and out all night and I can't always hear the doorbell. Also like the padded room, I'll have to figure out how to incorporate that somewhere.


----------



## printersdevil

I usually put things on a Pinterest Board called Ideas for Friends when I see something that I know others are doing. That way I have a reference to it later. With Secret Reapers coming up you never know what you will need. I just love threads like this so that all things are together.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks kmb123! That is actually a 2 piece pj set I found at the thrift store. It was a size small, its still kindof big on her but it works.


----------



## offmymeds

Just ordered urine specimen cups for jell-o shots!! Hahaha, can't wait to see my guests reaction


----------



## pumpkinpie

This is truly a theme I never thought I'd do....TILL I SAW URINE SPECIMEN JELLO SHOTS....LMAO!!!!


----------



## kmb123

offmymeds said:


> Just ordered urine specimen cups for jell-o shots!! Hahaha, can't wait to see my guests reaction


Those are my favorite part of the entire theme! I can't wait either! 

Where did you end up ordering them from?


----------



## offmymeds

I ordered them from Mountainside medical equipment. 50 for 12.50.+ shipping, so it was $20.49.....I didn't think that was bad. 

I found these at Goodwill............great for little "pills". I even thought someone could use them for Save the Date, or treat bags.


----------



## dawnski

Haven't done this theme yet but I've been pinning and waiting for that day. All my friends would dress up as patients for sure. Here's a link to 300 asylum ideas. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylumhospitalprison/


----------



## kmb123

offmymeds - Awesome score on the pill bags from GW. I went yesterday and got two sets of scrubs for my doctors/nurses. Thanks for the info on the urine specimen cups, I'm off to order mine in a few! 

dawnski - I've been a follower of yours for quite some time on Pinterest…you always have awesome stuff! I especially like the water bottle labels and will definitely be using those this year. Also, the bedpan food serving idea is hysterical!


----------



## offmymeds

I got a few things put together this weekend. made these for the front porch, all out of leftovers. 
I repainted my yard sign. Went back over it with a lighter gray. Thank You Matrixmom for the suggestion! 
Got my wheelchair patient dressed.


----------



## kmb123

Awesome stuff offmymeds!!! Gets me so excited! 

I wish my DH shared my love for Halloween…I don't start pulling stuff out of the attic 'til the last week of September to avoid hearing him b*tch and moan about the mess. I'm actually trying to find somewhere to stash my big box of urine sample cups that came today. Speaking of which, have you gotten yours yet? I'm a little disappointed, not sure why but I thought the stickers would come separately so that they could be attached after filling them up with "urine" (ha!).


----------



## kmb123

Ugh, sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg the lady in the wheelchair is hysterical!!! Love everything....

I'm right there with u kmb....mine only commits to a few hours at the party, besides that I'm on my own...he gets excited with my crafts/props but beyond that he could care less


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks! 
My hubby's not very into it either but he lets me do whatever I want 

My cups will not be here until wed!! I thought the labels would be separate too! WTH? how are you supposed to piss in the thing if the cap is attached? smh.............


----------



## kmb123

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg the lady in the wheelchair is hysterical!!! Love everything....
> 
> I'm right there with u kmb....mine only commits to a few hours at the party, besides that I'm on my own...he gets excited with my crafts/props but beyond that he could care less


Same here…it sucks! I'd give anything if he'd help out with stuff, or at minimum at least not complain about my messes…I mean, doesn't everyone have a big box of urine specimen cups next to their loafers in the middle of July?! The thing that really gets me is how he complains about everything up until the night of the party and Halloween night at which point he's front and center to accept all the oooh's and ahhhhh's and compliments. 




offmymeds said:


> My cups will not be here until wed!! I thought the labels would be separate too! WTH? how are you supposed to piss in the thing if the cap is attached? smh.............


I looked at my receipt to see why mine arrived so quickly and I paid for expedited shipping! Guess that will teach me to do online shopping late at night after a couple of glasses of wine!  And yea….I don't get the whole sticker thing. I tried carefully peeling one off in hopes that I could reapply it after "pissing" and it didn't work out too well. Grrr….that was the part I really liked about it! Oh well, to us it's a big deal….I'm guessing our guests will still think taking a jello shot out of a pee cup rocks!


----------



## printersdevil

My hubby is complaining about the two fortune teller props underway. He says they bother him because it feels like someone is staring at him. LOL. I told him to watch out of they will put a curse on him.


----------



## kmb123

printersdevil said:


> My hubby is complaining about the two fortune teller props underway. He says they bother him because it feels like someone is staring at him. LOL. I told him to watch out of they will put a curse on him.


Love it! 

By the way, I'm seriously considering a fortune teller theme for 2015 and have been a pinning machine lately. (we're sick aren't we?!) Here's the link in case there are some things there that you haven't already thought of. 

http://www.pinterest.com/kmb12357/halloween-theme-fortune-tellertarotastrology/


----------



## pumpkinpie

kmb123 said:


> Same here…it sucks! I'd give anything if he'd help out with stuff, or at minimum at least not complain about my messes…I mean, doesn't everyone have a big box of urine specimen cups next to their loafers in the middle of July?! The thing that really gets me is how he complains about everything up until the night of the party and Halloween night at which point he's front and center to accept all the oooh's and ahhhhh's and compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at my receipt to see why mine arrived so quickly and I paid for expedited shipping! Guess that will teach me to do online shopping late at night after a couple of glasses of wine!  And yea….I don't get the whole sticker thing. I tried carefully peeling one off in hopes that I could reapply it after "pissing" and it didn't work out too well. Grrr….that was the part I really liked about it! Oh well, to us it's a big deal….I'm guessing our guests will still think taking a jello shot out of a pee cup rocks!


Omg...one I'm dying laughing at the thought of a box of urine cups lol

And 2 omg yes!!! Mine too, when the compliments fly he's right there...not once does he remind them of the mess or the many many hours I ignored him...just sitting there with this Cheshire cat grin on his face like he concocted and executed the whole dang thing...grrrr....lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

What about using an exacto knife right at the lid so it just looks sealed but is really open.

Or why not have it looked torn, I think they come sealed so that you know it's sterile inside before you give your sample. So it might make sense to have it torn....if it's already got piss in it lol


----------



## kmb123

pumpkinpie said:


> Mine too, when the compliments fly he's right there...not once does he remind them of the mess or the many many hours I ignored him...just sitting there with this Cheshire cat grin on his face like he concocted and executed the whole dang thing...grrrr....lol


That's how I feel…it's like really dude, show me your glue gun burned fingertips or the lingering glops of dry lock under your perfectly manicured fingernails that you've been trying to wash out for the last several weeks! Uuuugh….men!!! :roll eyes:



pumpkinpie said:


> Or why not have it looked torn, I think they come sealed so that you know it's sterile inside before you give your sample. So it might make sense to have it torn....if it's already got piss in it lol


I was thinking the same thing! Maybe dirty them up a bit….drinking out of a clean pee cup is sooo passé'! Now to think up some crazy names to write on the labels to make it even more disgusting!


----------



## printersdevil

kmb123, check out the thread on Fortune Tellers on the Party Ideas board. I also have a pretty big (growing daily) Pinterest page on gypsy fortune tellers.

I will check yours out now. Thanks!


----------



## offmymeds

Well I got my cups! 

I hope if I spray them with pam first, the jello shot will slide right out, if not they will have to use a spoon to dig it out! hahaha 

have you thought about putting some kind of dessert in them?


----------



## kmb123

offmymeds - I did think about putting desserts in them, and any other yellowish looking things! What were you thinking?

Also, are you doing an outdoor fence? If so, what are you using? I have a rickety looking wood fence that works fine for my basic cemetery but just doesn't seem right for this theme. I love the chain link one with barbed wire that creepycathy had, and the barbed wire seemed pretty easy to make. (if you haven't seen it let me know and I'll locate the link) My issue is cost but most of all storage (as in, I have none!). I wish I could think of a cheap way to make something look like chain link or at least wrought iron. I tried going the PVC route last year and after I priced it out it was over $300!


----------



## diajoh

Why not just make new stickers? Is that possible? Soak the cups, remove the lids (try applying heat to melt the glue a bit), and apply new stickers.


----------



## diajoh

Okay, I just saw the picture. Try a hair dryer to remove the sticker.


----------



## printersdevil

Hot water, vinegar and soap. Soak the cups and the stickers will come off.


----------



## offmymeds

I'll probably just leave my labels on, I don't think its gong to be a big deal

kmb123, I think i'll do 25 shots and 25 little bucket desserts. I have no idea so I guess i'll have to go on pinterest and look for "yellow" desserts...maybe some kind of cheesecake? Lemon bar thingy........

I'm using the same fence as last year. I made 2 new sections for it and I found an arch at the goodwill. I got a gate made for it, its not great but it will pass. It's made out of styrofoam and pvc. 
I know some people were making a smaller type fence out of slats from mini blinds. I was going to go that route but was able to salvage what I had from last year. 
heres a pic of the fence


----------



## marigolddesigns

I am so excited to find this thread as I have a unique party for this year! 
My hubby and I turn 50 in October and November so we are having a Haunted nursing home theme party! So far this is what I've come up with!

Food:
Polident Punch - something blue with a few pair of floating teeth at the bottom
Dip bar (served in blenders) for the food area, Guacamole, spinach and onion dips
PVC privacy wall with hanging sheets for an exam area (to block off my kitchen)

Alcohol:
Pee cup Jello shots - 
Syringe "flu" Shots

Bathroom:
Tub seat with skelly sitting on.
Antique bed pan prop - lots of pill bottles - lysol - emergency pull cord on wall - M-W-F pill sorter - Depend boxs

Garage: (dance/dj area)
Pub tables with board games on top
Oversized bingo sheets on floor or wall secured

I also purchased today at a yard sale for $10 a walker and a cane with suction cups for skellys for around the house. I have a recliner that will house a skelly knitting with an afgan and we are trying to figure out how to loop wheel of fortune on the laptop and make a makeshift tv for it with static.

My home office will be staged as an Admin area. Doctors lab coat hanging on coat hanger....

Ok....need more ideas! Come'on creative minds.....need some more help!


----------



## diajoh

Marigold, rather than threadjack this, put it as a separate thread. I think this is a wonderful idea, and I can't imagine anybody NOT looking at a thread about a haunted nursing home 50th birthday party! This is hilarious.
Please start a new thread! I am not going to respond to this because I don't want to threadjack. But I will respond to a new thread! Oh, I wish my husband had thought of this for my 50th. His comes up next year, though ...


----------



## marigolddesigns

Sorry wasn't trying to threadjack....reposted.


----------



## kmb123

merigolddesigns - Sounds like an awesome theme! What a hoot! I love the idea of the pull cord in the bathroom…I may have to steal that one. 

I'm off to check out your thread now, there's probably a lot of ideas that can cross over to either theme. Fun!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thank you Kmb123 I guess that's way I put out some ideas on this thread....thanks for checking out the other! 



kmb123 said:


> merigolddesigns - Sounds like an awesome theme! What a hoot! I love the idea of the pull cord in the bathroom…I may have to steal that one.
> 
> I'm off to check out your thread now, there's probably a lot of ideas that can cross over to either theme. Fun!


----------



## kmb123

offmymeds said:


> I'll probably just leave my labels on, I don't think its gong to be a big deal
> 
> kmb123, I think i'll do 25 shots and 25 little bucket desserts. I have no idea so I guess i'll have to go on pinterest and look for "yellow" desserts...maybe some kind of cheesecake? Lemon bar thingy........
> 
> I'm using the same fence as last year. I made 2 new sections for it and I found an arch at the goodwill. I got a gate made for it, its not great but it will pass. It's made out of styrofoam and pvc.
> I know some people were making a smaller type fence out of slats from mini blinds. I was going to go that route but was able to salvage what I had from last year.
> heres a pic of the fence
> View attachment 203797


Love your fence and arch…what did you use for the posts? I wanted to do PVC last year but it simply was just too expensive. What are people doing with mini blinds? I haven't seen that yet and not much turned up when I searched. 

I desperately need to come up with something…my little rickety wood one from last year just isn't gonna cut it for this theme!


----------



## diajoh

I know you weren't. This was the right place to post it, since it is sort of similar. But it really does deserve its own thread. I laughed and laughed at the idea (first time I heard of it). 
I am going to go over to the new thread and see if anything has happened yet. Oh, how I wish my husband were born in October! It's a great idea!


----------



## offmymeds

I like your fence and yard!! 
Those posts I used are Styrofoam. Something my boss was going to throw out at work and asked me first if I wanted them......well, Duh!! he knows me to well

I found the post on those mini blind fence it's called Help with super cheap cemetery fence idea By LachOween 9-21-2007............sorry, if I knew how to link it I would..........it's just an option for you. I was actually going to do it if I wasn't able to salvage the one from last year.


----------



## printersdevil

Check out the insane patient in the wheelchair prop that is listed on the For sale by individual thread. Pretty cool and I thought of this group.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Just received these as a gift from my neighbor...24 speciman cups.....perfect for a special shot.....found on amazon.com


----------



## offmymeds

received mine a couple weeks ago.........I may put desserts in mine


----------



## pumpkinpie

U could do them as stool samples....with chocolate pudding or homemade truffles lol

But I'm still partial to the urine jello shots


----------



## pumpkinpie

Poop cookies anyone lol...these would b great for the stool sample

http://www.sweetdreamscakeapp.com/2013/03/25/cat-poop-cookies-for-april-fools-day/


----------



## offmymeds

OH DAMN!! THAT IS GROOOSSSSSSSS! lmao


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, I thought you'd appreciate it  lol


----------



## ichasiris

I've already chosen this as my theme for next years party, so I'm glad this thread is here for ideas already!


----------



## kmb123

Oh man…those poop cookies ROCK! I will definitely be incorporating those into my menu. Maybe in plastic baggies or something? How are stool samples usually taken anyway? 

Side note: So glad to have you guys to discuss things like this with. I walked away from the computer for a few and came back and quickly reread the above before posting. I can't say that there are many in my life that I could say those words to that wouldn't look at me like I've completely lost it!!!


----------



## printersdevil

pumpkinpie, ewwwwwwwwww.... in a good kind of way.
You could even do the kitty litter cake. I mean who else would eat that except loonies.... lol


----------



## offmymeds

Well (at least) I got another prop made........That being said, He is the patient for my little Doctor...I've had the mask forever and wanted to use it for the shock therapy guy, guess I never really thought about what color his face was, or should I say faces. He has about 5.. Anyway, it is very red and I wanted his arms & legs to match so he wouldn't look to bad but it just looks like a big red mess.  and its a female manikin (!) 
It will be in a dimly lit corner, so I'm hoping it wont be so bad


----------



## printersdevil

Great prop and I think the face is great!


----------



## offmymeds

Thank you printersdevil!


----------



## kmb123

offmymeds - your prop looks AWESOME! I honestly don't see a huge difference in body/face color. We are always our own worst critics…he really looks cool!!!

And that's the beauty of Halloween, any little mistakes can always be camouflaged by the right lighting.


----------



## bobdigikbh

Great ideas!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think he looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## ichasiris

Hahahaha, awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

Don't over think this one OMM, he's freaking creepy as is. Check lobotomy patient off the list.


well....it's almost done, I would just grungy up the gown a bit.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys! 

Will do Tanna, thanks


----------



## offmymeds

Got the things gathered for my treat bags. 

1 pen, 3 band-aids and a small bag of candy. I'm think hot tamales.

Should I put the date of the party or use the 31st?


----------



## marigolddesigns

HTML:


I think you should put the date of your party


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, I also think day of party, but am mostly commenting because that treat bag and its contents are so dang perfect!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Marigold & Paint!! I will use the party date, I got all the candy so now just have to stuff them


----------



## offmymeds

I got the poster made for the movie trivia game. Pretty simple. Just one of those where they can play if they want to.


----------



## Paint It Black

I like that the movie trivia game poster doubles as wall décor for the party. What a great idea!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Offmymeds I just looked through this thread and everything looks just wonderful! I think your shock therapy guy turned out just perfect!


----------



## diajoh

Great idea, and great poster ... I don't recognize 2, 9, or 11. What films?


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks guys!! 

#2 Natural Born Killers
#9 Taxi Driver
#11 Shutter Island


----------



## offmymeds

ok, sorry I keep hogging the thread but I get so excited!
Got the bars made for the windows. the 2 bigger ones go on the front windows and the small one is going in the bathroom...can't have anyone escaping....














and this one just cause I thinks it's funny.......I'm so out of room!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Great work on your bars for the windows, OMM. What did you make them out of? I've got similar bars on my carnival ticket booth made out of thin PVC but I'm afraid the paint might not stick to them when I try to turn them black. 

LOL - you keeping the family outside under tarps these days?


----------



## marigolddesigns

Just checked the thread....everything is looking wonderful! What are you wearing for a costume to go with your theme? I'm struggling myself....I'm thinking asylum administrator...but how to pull it off so I don't look like a women in a suit~


----------



## offmymeds

Shhhhh, don't tell anyone Frogkid! 

Yep, it's just PVC and Styrofoam. I just spray painted them.

I'm think I'm going to wear the old nurse uniform. Long black skirt, long sleeve shirt with the big white cuffs and a long white apron. I have a long chain and some old keys...I need one of those long whistles. If I can't find what I want, I have a regular nurse's dress. Dirty it up add a few blood smears...

Maybe you could have a name badge...tatter up the suit a little. You could take a picture of yourself with the suit on and frame it with your Title. Hand somewhere where everyone will see it.


----------



## diajoh

Marigold, some ideas:
1) go to a thrift shop and get a vintage 60s suit. You'd still be a woman in a suit, but you'd be JACKIE KENNEDY cool. Carry a clipboard. Look up asylum admissions to find some interesting lists of why people were committed. You can duplicate it or get a fountain pen (or cut one from a goose quill) and write your own list to carry.
2) Go with a vintage nurse look. And have some large keys on a ring at your waist.
3) Lunch lady dress with a white apron: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/exhibition/if_you_knew/images/tb-ray.jpg has an example.It's more of an assistant than an administrator.
4) Go as a nun, like American Horror Story Asylum.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Offmymeds..how do you attach those to your windows? I'm planning to board up my windows recycling cardboard floral boxes (long and skinny)...but I love the foam option.


----------



## offmymeds

The big one, and small one will just wedge into the window. The middle one will have to be taped to the outside. I get really good double sided tape from work and it should hold it


----------



## marigolddesigns

Found this great suit today 1960's Robert Leonard made in Lowell MA for Neiman Marcus - fits great...(alittle big) but good for a costume! Going for the Admin look! Thank you all for your suggestions $14.99













diajoh said:


> Marigold, some ideas:
> 1) go to a thrift shop and get a vintage 60s suit. You'd still be a woman in a suit, but you'd be JACKIE KENNEDY cool. Carry a clipboard. Look up asylum admissions to find some interesting lists of why people were committed. You can duplicate it or get a fountain pen (or cut one from a goose quill) and write your own list to carry.
> 2) Go with a vintage nurse look. And have some large keys on a ring at your waist.
> 3) Lunch lady dress with a white apron: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/exhibition/if_you_knew/images/tb-ray.jpg has an example.It's more of an assistant than an administrator.
> 4) Go as a nun, like American Horror Story Asylum.


----------



## printersdevil

Great dress===costume!


----------



## offmymeds

That suit is freaking awesome!! 

Great score!


----------



## obcessedwithit

love the hot glue drool....


----------



## printersdevil

Order a name tag like an administrator would wear. You can have it customized with the name of your asylum, your name and title. Even a little logo for the asylum would be great and give an immediate connection to you character.

I think a pair of DT reading glasses hanging on a chain around your neck would be a good touch!


----------



## diajoh

Marigold, you're a floral designer. I am sure you've seen (and maybe done) those mum arrangements that look like a dog. I wonder if you could do one like a skull? Have it as a "hidden Mickey" somewhere and see if anyone notices.
Edited to add: I found something that isn't what I think I meant, but is subtle and might be what I actually meant. Scroll down the page and look for the word skull. It's actually a skull and crossbones, but as I said, very subtle. http://www.vivcore.com/kanzashicore/gaijin_geisha_kanzashi.html


----------



## marigolddesigns

I usually have something floral around...I have this great skull prop given to me from a friend in FL. I usually do it up different every year.













diajoh said:


> Marigold, you're a floral designer. I am sure you've seen (and maybe done) those mum arrangements that look like a dog. I wonder if you could do one like a skull? Have it as a "hidden Mickey" somewhere and see if anyone notices.
> Edited to add: I found something that isn't what I think I meant, but is subtle and might be what I actually meant. Scroll down the page and look for the word skull. It's actually a skull and crossbones, but as I said, very subtle. http://www.vivcore.com/kanzashicore/gaijin_geisha_kanzashi.html


----------



## marigolddesigns

Designer tip: Hot glue gun & 2 pieces of dry arranging floral foam make wonderful cobwebs.

Heat up glue - take one piece of dry foam, put alot of glue on one side...then take the other piece of foam and marry the two pieces...then pull apart until you have the thickness of cobwebs. Lay on anything...comes off easy.


----------



## offmymeds

That's beautiful!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Off My Meds...would you be so kind to give more details to your game. I have never played one, only because the party is so large and I would never be able to corral everyone to do something...but this sounds different. What types of questions do you write on the slips in the pill bottles? Do they have to do something to get the shot or prize or gag gift?







offmymeds said:


> I'm also doing this theme. You have some great ideas!
> 
> I'm planning on using white sheets to line my garage and the hallway with.
> The garage area is going to be the "Activities" room. I usually have tables and chairs out here. I have puzzles and checkers that will be stacked up and game pieces will be scattered on the floor and tables. I have some old game boards that will go in the middle of some of the tables and I will have an old lady sitting in a rocker knitting. Of course the needles will be stuck in her and the yarn will be everywhere.
> View attachment 202516
> 
> 
> The hallway will be lined with sheets as well and I have a little girl who is sitting with her hands over her face.
> View attachment 202517
> 
> 
> The laundry room, which connects the garage to the hallway will be the Dr. Office. I have medical books, skulls, posters, things in jars, case study books etc. to add to the office
> 
> The living area will have an Admission office and it will have a patient that is undergoing some sort of "procedure" .....I will use the fireplace for all the instruments, machines etc. I will have a Dr. (of course) doing the procedure. I'm going to use my little creepy guy I used at my Carnevil party, just because I think it's funny.
> View attachment 202518
> 
> I have an embalming machine made and I have tons of cables and tubes that will be hooked up to him..
> 
> The bathroom will be used as my "medicine" room. I have tons of those little cups that look like the ones they put little pills in at the hospital and boxes and gauze and other medical stuff to just set around.
> View attachment 202520
> 
> I'm also thinking of using the bath tub for one of those "water treatments" where just the head is showing.
> 
> the stairway is going to be my "children's ward" . I have a Samara made and girl who will be climbing on the wall. I have a little boy made as well that will be sitting on the stairs looking out between the bars. He needs a little more work.
> 
> The dining room and kitchen are my biggest problems.......I made some "wallpaper" for the dining room. I glued old papers and medical pictures to some brown paper, then added pictures of my guest from past parties to it. I still need to add some creepy sayings and more pages. I'm thing of tea dying some gauze and hanging some strips down, and again I'm using a white sheet to separate the dining and living room.
> I made 4 panels of these
> View attachment 202525
> 
> 
> Your game sounds like FUN!!
> We are playing a, Have you had your meds Today? type game. Basically, if they want to paly they can. I'm going to put 20 medicine bottles in a basket or on a tray, and they have to pick one bottle. It will have a paper inside with a question or saying and they either get a "shot" or a prize or a gag gift. I'm doing it 3 times during the night. My Daughter loves to be the one to help so she will be carrying it around.
> 
> I have my trophies made and I'm using a "warrant" looking folded paper with involuntary commitment paper to the "Westwind Asylum" for my invites. It's double sided and should not be much to mail. I was going to use little pill bottles or the syringe pens at first but had to go with the cheaper option due to mailing cost.
> I have some pictures in my album.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.........
> Thanks for starting the thread and hopefully more people are dong this theme and we get lots of ideas!!


----------



## offmymeds

It's hard to get everyone together to do a game as well at my party. 

I printed up sayings such as " Have you had your shot today? " < they get a shot...I'm planning on having several different ones available. 

Chocolate is good therapy -big chocolate bars
Have you lost your marbles? - little bag of marbles
It rubs the lotion on its skin - bottle of lotion
You would be crazy not use a koozie - koozies from dollar tree
Money, the root of all evil - lotto tickets
Are you nuts? - jar of nuts.......................... 
things like that. I tried to make all the sayings relate to the asylum. I've split all the prizes up into 3 groups, shots, good prizes and gag prizes.. x 20, so there will be 60 total. most being shots. If 20 people don't play we will just add the leftovers to the next round. so they really don't have to do anything, just pick a bottle and hope they don't get a gag....I thought this would be the easiest way to get people to participate. 
I'm also having a movie trivia game. They can play if they want or not. just something else for them to win a prize.

I think it would also be fun to play with tempt your fate. 

I will have an option for the guest who don't want to do a shot.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Does anyone have the recipe for the poop cookies? Might be fun to fill a bed pan with these!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I thought I posted the link, let me go see if I still have it


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here you go
http://www.sweetdreamscakeapp.com/2013/03/25/cat-poop-cookies-for-april-fools-day/


----------



## pumpkinpie

Did you all see this? They did an amazing job on their padded walls (even gives instructions).

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...m-asylum-2012-a-picture215738-1352912166.html


----------



## marigolddesigns

Pumpkinpie

Yes, thank you! I saw it on your pinterest page this am.....I am just afraid to staple to the walls in my house...looking for a lightweight solution.
Saw a roll of polyester batting at the Goodwill the other day. Maybe that spray adhesived to foam core, then with a sheet over would work. If not, I will come up with something else...(should have waited to paint the walls until after the halloween party!!!)( They are painted a nice shade of grey though!!!)


----------



## marigolddesigns

marigolddesigns said:


> Just checked the thread....everything is looking wonderful! What are you wearing for a costume to go with your theme? I'm struggling myself....I'm thinking asylum administrator...but how to pull it off so I don't look like a women in a suit~





Thought I would share with you my old lady administrator look...it's coming together....


----------



## dawnski

Whoa that get up looks creepy! I love the shoe choice with the suit. A clip board perhaps with some asylum info on it? A name tag, something like Agnes Cruel, Shady Oaks Director. Some good catch phrases to shout at people every so often. "Did you take your pills?" "Orderlies!" And maybe a pocket full of "pills" candy to hand out. 

Or perhaps some cards with phrases, like 
Report to the lobotomy room
This patient needs rest and a soak in an ice bath
Diagnosis: Criminally insane


----------



## dawnski

On the wall issue, what I do is sew one end of the sheets so I can run a dowel rod through it. Then I just use two push pins to put it in the wall. That saves from having too many holes. If you're doing it in your garage, you could do the same with PVC pipe, shower curtain rod or whatever and string/zip ties. Just put a few strategically placed eye hooks on the wall or ceiling.


----------



## peeweepinson

I'm starting to add pics to my Props for 2014 album which our theme this year is Mad Alice wakes up in an insane asylum. Feel free to go there and check them out. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-props-made-2014-haunt.html
Don't have many pics yet tho, but a lot made. We will be having a large haunt for charity for the March of Dimes.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thank you Dawnski!
I have a clipboard and some asylum stuff to print to put on it. I love the catch phrase ideas! And saw a cool pin this morning using good and plenty candies for pills. Might just fill a few big pill bottles with those to handout. I need a nametag! 



dawnski said:


> Whoa that get up looks creepy! I love the shoe choice with the suit. A clip board perhaps with some asylum info on it? A name tag, something like Agnes Cruel, Shady Oaks Director. Some good catch phrases to shout at people every so often. "Did you take your pills?" "Orderlies!" And maybe a pocket full of "pills" candy to hand out.
> 
> Or perhaps some cards with phrases, like
> Report to the lobotomy room
> This patient needs rest and a soak in an ice bath
> Diagnosis: Criminally insane


----------



## pumpkinpie

I love that costume!!!! Very well thought out!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Love the costume!!! It's perfect


----------



## Rasmirin

Thanks for starting this thread! I'm subscribed and watching it like a hawk, lol, as I'm also having an asylum themed Halloween party this year.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Sad lost lady holding her babydoll....






....My theme is Retirement home asylum...so lots of old lost souls!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Crazy bird lady for my asylum


----------



## offmymeds

ahh woman you are killing me!! Another great addition, Great choice on the sweater,lol

I made a crazy ballerina lady, now I'm second guessing it


----------



## Paint It Black

The crazy bird woman is a good one!!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

The embellished sweatshirt and stretchy pants....got to love the goodwill...Shes looking kind of in a sexy pose as she is a full mannequin....but the birds was the perfect add especially with her arm only having abit of changability! Post more prop pics ladies...can't wait to see what you're creating!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint It Black said:


> The crazy bird woman is a good one!!!


Thank you! on a side note....did you get my response to the private message? I don't know if I have a setting wrong, but I can't seem to see the messages that I send.


----------



## marigolddesigns

I live not far from Halloween Annex - the largest store for halloween in New England.....well I live 70 miles away....but anyways this weekend they had an annual tent sale and I saw this guy for $300.00....I need to find an antique meat grinder to make it. I'll put him on the buffet near the taco bar "ground meat".... Maybe put a nurses cap on him or something


----------



## Paint It Black

marigolddesigns said:


> Thank you! on a side note....did you get my response to the private message? I don't know if I have a setting wrong, but I can't seem to see the messages that I send.


No, I didn't receive anything. You can set it differently so you can see your "sent" messages.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint It Black said:


> No, I didn't receive anything. You can set it differently so you can see your "sent" messages.


Very bizarre? I will try to respond again right now...let me know if get anything!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint It Black said:


> No, I didn't receive anything. You can set it differently so you can see your "sent" messages.


Paint it Black...send me another private message with your email....I keep trying to respond but none of my messages are showing up in my sent file!! I even tried with a new message to you...still nothing???


----------



## marigolddesigns

marigolddesigns said:


> Paint it Black...send me another private message with your email....I keep trying to respond but none of my messages are showing up in my sent file!! I even tried with a new message to you...still nothing???


I'm sooo sorry....I'm losing it today....disregard!!!


----------



## dawnski

I love it! You are so lucky to have scored a mannequin. 



marigolddesigns said:


> Crazy bird lady for my asylum
> View attachment 218213


----------



## printersdevil

I know that meat grinders are pricey. What about using one of the smaller grinders like the old Salad Master ones. It is just a smaller scale one and I see them at garage sales and GW frequently.


----------



## marigolddesigns

printersdevil
Scored a meat grinder from a friend....along with another walker, cane, old board games and more! Will work on that once I get my wedding designing done! So hard to stay focused on work when I have Halloween on the brain!!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

I got her from Old Navy when they were updating theres.....also, if you are near a local cosmetology school...great place to score mannequin heads....they have to practice haircuts on them, once they are graded....they are just junk. Scoop em up!







dawnski said:


> I love it! You are so lucky to have scored a mannequin.


----------



## dawnski

Found a wonderfully disgusting Halloween candy for this theme. Tower of Sour Candy Urine Samples. http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/tower-of-sour-liquid-candy-urine-samples-4-piece-pack/

Also chocolate first aid bandages http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/chocolate-first-aid-bandages-10-piece-box/


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I'm super late to this thread but I'm also doing asylum. I haven't been able to do much because of the cats tearing things off the wall. So I've just been working on the bathroom aka children's ward. There is a green tint to the pictures because that's the light we are going to use. (Or blue, because it's calming to the patients)


----------



## marigolddesigns

I was just thinking about candy.....I think I'm going to take a few cylinder jars and seperate good and plenty...white in one jar, pink in the other....maybe some mike and ikes too...anything pill form. 
I have the urine specimen cups...using to serve lemoncello shots during the night. Also, found an offset playdoh type mold for poop playdoh...using to make the poop cookies and serving them out of a bed pan. 





dawnski said:


> Found a wonderfully disgusting Halloween candy for this theme. Tower of Sour Candy Urine Samples. http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/tower-of-sour-liquid-candy-urine-samples-4-piece-pack/
> 
> Also chocolate first aid bandages http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/chocolate-first-aid-bandages-10-piece-box/


----------



## dawnski

OMG, you are so wonderfully gross. I wish I could see your guests' reactions.



marigolddesigns said:


> I was just thinking about candy.....I think I'm going to take a few cylinder jars and seperate good and plenty...white in one jar, pink in the other....maybe some mike and ikes too...anything pill form.
> I have the urine specimen cups...using to serve lemoncello shots during the night. Also, found an offset playdoh type mold for poop playdoh...using to make the poop cookies and serving them out of a bed pan.


----------



## offmymeds

Put a few more props together this weekend using some things I received from Frogkid11 in the secret reaper. 
this is the nurse uniform and hat she sent.









and this little doll she sent as a teaser


----------



## Paint It Black

The nurse is great. I like her hair too, and her outfit is perfect. 
The crib scene is especially creepy. Great job on both of these. This year is going to be another fun haunt.


----------



## frogkid11

Those look really great, OMM. I'm glad that you are able and willing to use them in your haunt set up this year. And thanks for the credit in your party thread - it's been so much fun following along as your reaper. Oh, and since I didn't fully "reveal" myself to you....I'm actually a guy behind the frog mask.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh so sorry Frogkid!! People think I'm a man! haha

I really love all the stuff you sent, can't wait to use the rest of it


----------



## printersdevil

Did you add the head to the mannequin? It sort of looks like it.I have a mani with no head and am trying to figure out how to add a head. It has a metal plate at the top of the neck.

Love the props--the uniformand hat are perfect.

Your restraint jacket will be on the way tomorrow when I get to the post office.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes Printer, had to add the head, that's why this mani always has to have something around her neck,lol
it's just one of those hair dresser heads cut to fit down over her neck stump. and Thanks, cant wait to get the jacket!


----------



## offmymeds

Got the little unmarked grave site up last night. My mom made all these for me and when I started to set them up I noticed she used a couple of numbers twice on some of the stones. I'm sure I looked like one of the inmates in the Asylum laughing my a$$ off putting these up. Poor Mom, guess she couldn't think of any different numbers while she was making them.  Just one of the things we will have a good laugh about later. I love it that she helps me so much and wouldn't trade it for anything!! 








got the bars put up on the windows 














and I added these guys to the yard. The one on the top was a "just thrown together" prop. Hopefully with the lights on them they will look scary.
I still have a lot to do and I'm trying not to panic






.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Everyones props look wonderful! I can't wait to start setting up...reserving the weekend before the party for setup....does everyone here host a party or a yard haunt? Just curious? I live in a major city...but the sidewalk is on the other side of the street.....never a trick or treater...so depressing! Hence the big party every year!


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, the bars on the windows are great, and that is a clever use of a hanging prop behind the bars. The people in cages _are_ scary!!!  You have thought up so many unique ideas - like the numbered grave site. Don't panic, you have already done a great job in my opinion.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks great...and the numbered tombstones. ..creepy


----------



## offmymeds

Took some night shots, just really unhappy with the lighting


----------



## offmymeds

I just realized these are with the flash on. The crazy ballerina and the cage men have red lights on them. The old man has a strobe on him. 
All the light on the old lady in the wheelchair is from the street light! 
Here's a few more
View attachment 221726
View attachment 221727


----------



## pumpkinpie

What r u talking about, I think they look great


----------



## marigolddesigns

Printersdevil...I have sent a few PM's to you to say thank you....have you received any of my messages? I received the jacket! Thank you so much!
(I feel my PM's are not reaching you...and not sure why???)





printersdevil said:


> Order a name tag like an administrator would wear. You can have it customized with the name of your asylum, your name and title. Even a little logo for the asylum would be great and give an immediate connection to you character.
> 
> I think a pair of DT reading glasses hanging on a chain around your neck would be a good touch!


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, I go messages this week. For some reason they do not always pop up and so I missed them. Can't wait to see how you both use the jackets. Hope they work out for something.


----------



## marigolddesigns

So I saw this prop for $300 at Halloween Annex in Worcester, MA....I thought...I could make that...here it is. Even more disgusting in person! Going on my buffet near the "ground beef" for the taco bar!


----------



## offmymeds

Had our party this past weekend, had a great turnout and I got lots of comments and compliments  made me very happy! I guess my biggest fear is that people will be disappointed. I worry a lot! Just wanted to share a few pics. The urine jello shots were a huge hit, LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

How could anyone be disappointed with one of your partys. You and mom always do a fabulous job!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

here's a few of the guests


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks pumpkinpie! 

Someday, one day, I will learn to relax and not worry so much


----------



## CherryBrandy79

It looks really awesome Offmymeds and it looks like your guest had a lot of fun! It makes me excited to be doing this theme next year!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks CherryBrandy79! I loved your carnival theme this year!!


----------



## Tannasgach

OH omm, I always enjoy looking at your party themes every year. Your displays are fantastically creative but it's your attention to details that really put it over the top. Great theme, fabulous job!!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Tannasgach said:


> OH omm, I always enjoy looking at your party themes every year. Your displays are fantastically creative but it's your attention to details that really put it over the top. Great theme, fabulous job!!


Totally agree, this is great stuff! So much to look at in each scene.


----------



## offmymeds

Thank you so much Tannasgach and talkingcatblues!


----------



## boys5times

This thread is amazing! So many GREAT ideas.


----------



## SullivanScarefest

So many cool ideas on here!!! We did something similar last year. I posted a few pics below of a few of the items/props we had in our "asylum". We set up an experimental surgery area using the "john doe" and "old gramps" props. Also had a living cell door made of painted foam insulation with a TV behind it on it's side running a loop of an inmate. Also made up a loop to run on the main tv "welcoming" everyone to the "Sullivan Insane Asylum". I will also post a few links to videos on YouTube I made going into how some of it was done in case anyone is interested/wants to try anything.

Living Cell door pt 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgF3R9z_KWQ

Living Cell door pt 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdvFFPHbgks

Head in a jar:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-fSlWzup_s

"Welcome" video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL-pvMoUEhU


----------

